# Great soundtrack for Halloween



## Sapper (Sep 18, 2007)

A great soundtrack I will use for parties / haunts is the Diablo 2 soundtrack. There is a lot of great tunes in there that fit the mood. I am not sure where to find it exactly (I got a copy with the game itself) but if you own the game then it isn't illegal to grab it off of torrent (if you can find it). Just a suggestion ;p.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Really? I got to check that out.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a forum that offers a homemade soundtrack torrent (you have to register free):

http://www.underground-gamer.com/


----------



## Sapper (Sep 18, 2007)

I went ahead and put up 2 songs from the soundtrack...let me know what yu think

(I'd right click and save target as)

http://filebox.vt.edu/users/hswindel/Diablo%202%20-%2008%20-%20Tristram.mp3


http://filebox.vt.edu/users/hswindel/Diablo%202%20-%2007%20-%20Town%20Act%201.mp3


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

I really like the subtle vibes of Diablo...good mood setter...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

THank you for those two DOWNLOADS bro, post more please.


----------

